# AIRNAV Reserve



## UB6IB9 (22 Apr 2006)

Hey Guys,

Potentially stupid question. Wondering if the AIRNAV trade is actually possible in the Reserves for non ex reg force guys. I see it advertised on the CF recruiting site, but when I called CFB Trenton they said they have a huge waiting list...and they don't really hire off the street for that Reserve trade. The guy also said it's advertised, but it doesn't really mean anything and it's just for ex reg force guys??????????????

Fact or fiction?

Cheers


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Apr 2006)

The CF does not train reservists to be navigators. You want to be a reserve navigator?  Join the regular force, get trained, do a tour on an operational squadron, quit, join the nearest air reserve flight as a navigator.  Easy...


----------



## UB6IB9 (25 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the info. I had a feeling the CF Recruiting site was bullshit.

Cheers


----------

